# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Fusion360 help needed to mount 3d prints onto Snare Drums

## Rodrigo

Howdie,

I'm a musician and artist who has been using 3d-printing to modify and mount things to musical instruments. Although I'm a novice, I've manage to design most of the things I've needed, but have struggled with some of the mechanical-side of things. Specifically on how to attach my prints to a drum.

Here are a couple of the designs I've made, along with my current solution to mounting things (scrunchies!):
IMG_0100.jpgIMG_9458.jpg

The scrunchies work pretty well, particularly since this stuff doesn't need too much structural stability, but they lose their tension over time and look a bit shit too. I've tried sketching some ideas with screws and springs, but I really lack the imagination and knowledge when it comes to 3d-printed designs and mechanical solutions.

So what I'd ideally like is to have a couple Skype/Zoom/whatever lessons/sessions with someone to help me come up with something that works in this context.

----------


## Rodrigo

Giving this one bump before letting this fade into the ether.

----------

